# S-Works Cranks



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Hi guys,
I've just managed to score a deal on some S-Works cranks. I'm planning on installing them on my Tarmac but am unsure what BB I need. I currently have Dura Ace 7900 installed so have the standard BB for them but looking at photographs online, the Spec cranks seem to have some form of integrated bearing.

Can anybody confirm?

Thanks


----------



## -dustin (Jan 11, 2009)

Your frame has to be able to accommodate the bearings that the crank requires.

Which Tarmac frame do you have?

It sounds like you're SOL for now.


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

SOL?

I think I have a standard BB30. At least when I installed the 7900 cranks, that was the BB that we needed.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

feeex said:


> SOL?
> 
> I think I have a standard BB30. At least when I installed the 7900 cranks, that was the BB that we needed.


If you have a bb30 frame then you are in luck because the spec cranks are too!


----------



## jnbrown (Dec 9, 2009)

You will need the internal bearings and clips that hold them in.
It takes special tools and know how to install them.
I would suggest taking it to a specialized dealer and have them do it.


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

feeex said:


> SOL?
> 
> I think I have a standard BB30. At least when I installed the 7900 cranks, that was the BB that we needed.



7900 cranks do not require a BB30, did you use adapters with the 7900 cranks? Look at the crank/bb area, do you have an external bb? Take a pic for us, if the bb is external, and threaded into place, then you are out of luck.


----------



## purdyd (Jun 18, 2010)

jnbrown said:


> You will need the internal bearings and clips that hold them in.
> It takes special tools and know how to install them.
> I would suggest taking it to a specialized dealer and have them do it.


nothing really hard about installing BB30 bearings or the S-works crankset

unless you have to attach the spider on the crank

it would interesting to see what the OP really has, picture?


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Oh dear, I picked my bike up from the LBS earlier today having had a little bit of work done. I was speaking to him about the cranks and it turns out that my bike doesn't have BB30. It has a standard threaded bottom bracket which I gather makes it impossible to fit BB30 cranks.

Unless there is an adaptor, I'll be selling on the cranks......


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

Anybody in the market for some S-Works cranks????


----------



## 32and3cross (Feb 28, 2005)

feeex said:


> Anybody in the market for some S-Works cranks????



What length and bolt diameter?


----------



## feeex (Dec 6, 2011)

They're 130BCD and 170mm long


----------



## hipo_p51 (Jul 6, 2012)

What year is your Tarmac?


----------



## izza (Jul 25, 2012)

Gutted for you feeex.

I've been trying to find a deal on these cranks. Unfortunately I would need 175mm.


----------

